# Greysmoke 1000 Contest (slow connection beware!)



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

Well, what can i say. Ben's generosity overwhelms me. I hereby nominate Ben, aka Greysmoke, for BOTL of the year! I mean, really, check this out:
So he (Greysmoke) hosts a little contest where the contestants had to decode a message, watch his post count, and then post something in the thread within the hour of his 1000th post. luckily (and with a lot of google help) i got the code and posted within the hour (with 19 minutes to spare), so for winning Ben sends out this "little" package.

Ben, thank you very much, as i said, i am overwhelmed. the people i have met here true are some of the most generous people period. most of these i have never tried, so i am in for a long enjoyable journey.

75 in total, what a treat!


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

OMFL now that is some contest winnings!!!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Congrats on the the winnings!!! That is a serious bunch of smokes there!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Holy Crap! its a good thing I missed that one by a few minutes because I would have no where to put those cigars!!! Congrats on the great win! Greysmoke really went all out!


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Holy Smokes........no I mean it.....HOLY SMOKES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

OMG thats a lot of cigars!!! Congrats!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow very very nice!!!!


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Nice winnings!!!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow that is a crapload of cigars...that is some winnings!!! ENJOY...


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Congrats thats one great well rounded selection there!!!


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

WOW!!!!!!!! Now that is prize!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

dammmmm thats a winning


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

I only have a little room in my 100 count humi, and my 40 count has about 13 in there. good thing i have another 40 seasoning up as we speak, i think i'll be able to fit them all.

I also think that i have a lot of doubles and triples of some very enjoyable smokes, so there may be a few unidentified explosive devices zooming out of h-town soon ---- beware!


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Damn, did you win a contest or a lottery?


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Holy $HIT! That's a whole Collection!!! Very nice and Congrats!!*


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

holy hanna. very nice selection


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Holy Crap!!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

OMFG way to go,Nice winings


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

simply amazing.......


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Good going - nice winnings


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Very Nice hit. This site continues to amaze me.


----------



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)

I second that nomination of Ben for BOTL of the Year with that package. One amazing prize! Congrats to you. And jeebus, since when does winning a contest constitute a carpet bombing?


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thats a huge contest win! Nice variety


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice! Greysmoke is a very quality guy.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

I think you need a bigger humi


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

holy crap!


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

you hit the mother load ... enjoy them ....


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Way to go Ben, great prize!!!!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Now that's one hell of a win.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

:eeek: wowsers....

grats on finding the end of the rainbow :dribble:


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Amazing winnings!


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Holy crap man!! congrats on the win!!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Holy [email protected] ! That's more than what I have in my humi. :frown:
Way to go Greysmoke.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, that is just amazing!! Congrats on winning and that is one hell of a prize!! I couldnt decode the damn code :lol:


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

OMFG!!!! That's INSANE!!!! Nice Hit!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

What in the world???

Ben - are you quitting cigars or something? 

That is abso-frickin-lutely amazing!

Congrats on the winnings.


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

Major Major Sweet


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

For starters WOW--Nice Winnings--I think all my winnings ( that were a few) would not add up to this one. Way to go ----GreySmokws a fine BOTL


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

:huh::arghhhh: Is this seriously??? Congrats!!
Very generous, Ben!!


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

Pulverized? That's an amazing winning...great smoke in there, enjoy!!!


----------



## Gumby (Jul 3, 2008)

Ay carumba...that is a mother load of cigars. Nice win. 

:biggrin:


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Wow...Nice winnings...enjoy!!!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

That _is_ an entire cigar collection. A total of over 3 boxes of smokes. And look at the selection! Holy crap.

That _has_ to go down in the Cigar Hall of Fame as the all-time largest contest winnings from one botl to another.


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

What can you say to that except, HOLY CRAP! The generosity there is unbelievable.


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Awesome prize!!!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Your kidding right? Damn that's alot of smokes!


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

Great contest with a tremendous prize! WTG!


----------



## chopperny (Aug 14, 2007)

WOW!!! 
:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:
:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:

Looks like you might need the rest of the summer to try all the new smokes! Enjoy!


----------



## shawn.knight (Jun 4, 2008)

Sweet jesus and baby jesus............


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

congradulations


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I have won many contest here but wow--now this was one for the Record Books!


----------

